

Ask HN: What's considered spam? - gawker

Hi everyone,<p>So I've created a landing page and in the process of building my web application for real estate agents. I'd like to speak with my customers. Am I allowed to email everyone I find on Google and gather feedback from them and eventually asking them to sign up? Would that be considered spam?
======
soneill
No, that should be fine. Just be realistic in your expectations for replies;
you're basically cold-calling, so expect the majority of your inquiries to be
ignored.

~~~
gawker
Thanks! Yeah I won't be expecting much. Although, would you happen to know the
conversion rate for cold calling? What's considered a successful rate?

~~~
soneill
It depends on exactly how you're contacting them. Electronic contact with
personal email addresses are more likely to get a response than generic "info"
addresses, let alone "contact us" pages. That said, a 10% rate is generally
considered successful.

I know that's not encouraging, but I'd say that's the ballpark for success
based on my experience.

~~~
gawker
Thanks. I'll do my best.

